

Rate our newb project: Twordsie (your top tweeted words) - alexmr
http://www.twordsie.com

======
Thomaschaaf
<http://www.twordsie.com/statuspage?user=@thomaschaaf> does not work gives
error: Traceback (most recent call last): File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/webapp/__init__.py",
line 511, in __call__ handler.get(*groups) File
"/base/data/home/apps/twordsie/1.346586893870275243/main.py", line 55, in get
'rows': [{'c': [{'v': tweet["text"]}]} for tweet in tweets]} TypeError: string
indices must be integers

~~~
jrlevine
We keep seeing that error, and are guessing it has to do with the Twitter API.
We need to create some better error handling. Thanks for sharing.

By the way, just refresh a couple of times and you should see your results.

~~~
alexmr
I'm also not seeing anything at <http://twitter.com/thomaschaaf>. Is that a
real handle?

------
timrobinson
Seven out of my ten most tweeted words are other peoples' @names. Since
there's already a 'top friends' list, wouldn't it be more useful to keep only
actual words in the 'top words' list?

------
zazi
Should the "top friends" be "top retweeted accounts"? Other than that, it
seemed to work, but it did not give me that surprising results though (since I
am the person who wrote my tweets).

Why the focus on "know thyself"? I would think that the bigger value in this
tool would be to discover what top words other people used.

~~~
alexmr
Seems like a good idea. We just started with an easy use case and would want
to expand further.

Your surprising results might be due to the fact that we only take most recent
200 tweets. We've had trouble with the Twitter API beyond that.

------
djb_hackernews
I built a similarish app a while ago that turned your tweets into a scrabble
like game with your friends. It's actually not similar at all beyond word
analysis.

It got pretty underwhelming reviews but I still think there is opportunity to
turn tweeting into games.

------
Calamitous
Nice. :) It doesn't appear to be handling contractions well (getting "ve" and
"ll" as top hits instead of "I've" and I'll") Other than that, nice little
idea.

------
visural
URLs seem to be included too - my top word was "clicky" and that's because I
use getclicky.com 's URL shortener - clicky.me

------
neilkod
How are you managing your twitter API rate limits? Have you been whitelisted?

~~~
jrlevine
Nope, we're just using the standard public API and calling the last 200
tweets. To get at more than 200 we have to use some ugly looping that breaks
more often than it works.

<http://dev.twitter.com/doc/get/statuses/user_timeline>

------
neilkod
I find it full of awesome that you're sharing the source. Nice work.

------
MPLaValle
Pretty darn cool. Nice work guys.

